# Results in Before December 17th?



## CtrlAltDelete (Nov 18, 2010)

"The Florida board’s deadlines for the April 2011 exams are as follows:

* Initial applications—October 15, 2010

* Complete applications and repeat applicants—*December 17, 2010*

After the board has notified you of your approval, register online with NCEES (deadline: February 18) to reserve your seat for the exam."


----------



## cableguy (Nov 18, 2010)

My understanding (of Texas, anyway) is that the application is different than the test.

You've already submitted your application and were approved for the exam, therefore no need to reapply.

You just need to pass the exam in a certain amount of time (2 years?). If you do not pass in that time, you'll need to reapply (hence repeat applicant).

I wouldn't worry about it until you find you actually failed the exam. Otherwise you're just wasting energy and brain cells that could be focused on something constructive... Like how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop or something...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 19, 2010)

You're close. There is a new application and a re-apply

you're allowed more time to get the re-app in.

And about the December 17th date, what did Dark Knight say?

Ask him when it will come. He'll be within 24 hours. The guy is amazing.


----------



## XOXOXO (Nov 30, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> "The Florida board’s deadlines for the April 2011 exams are as follows:
> * Initial applications—October 15, 2010
> 
> * Complete applications and repeat applicants—*December 17, 2010*
> ...


Based on the awesome spreadsheet a fellow EB poster put together, looks like the earliest anyone can expect results is Dec. 15th...so yup, I'd say results will be in within the next 2.5 weeks. Just in time to ruin the Holidays...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 30, 2010)

POed Mommy said:


> CtrlAltDelete said:
> 
> 
> > "The Florida board’s deadlines for the April 2011 exams are as follows:
> ...


Or make them AWESOME!


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 1, 2010)

All I want for Christmas is my PE.


----------



## XOXOXO (Dec 1, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> All I want for Christmas is my PE.


Yes...my very own PE-ness...


----------



## Relvinim (Dec 1, 2010)

Nervously waiting for the results here. This could make for a great Christmas. On the flip side...the idea of having to crack open the MERM again is something I am hoping I won't have to do!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 1, 2010)

POed Mommy said:


> Yes...my very own PE-ness...


I'm glad I got mine. It took me a long time.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2010)

POed Mommy said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > All I want for Christmas is my PE.
> ...






mary :) said:


> I'm glad I got mine. It took me a long time.


----------



## Otter (Dec 1, 2010)

POed Mommy said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > All I want for Christmas is my PE.
> ...


You have to be careful when dealing with PE-nesses. Once I went to meet someone without their PE-ness, but when I arrived she was not there. Instead I found several big angry PE-nesses. I didn't have enough flowers for them all which seemed to upset them.


----------



## Dean Wormer (Dec 1, 2010)

All this talk of PE-nesses must stop! The time has come for someone to put his foot down. And that foot is me.


----------



## XOXOXO (Dec 1, 2010)

Dean Wormer said:


> All this talk of PE-nesses must stop! The time has come for someone to put his foot down. And that foot is me.


Whoa. Allota Testosterone. Sounds like too much PE-ness.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 1, 2010)

^^^... :Locolaugh:


----------



## cableguy (Dec 1, 2010)

My wife is really excited about me finally getting a hold of my PE-ness, because she'll get to share in the benefits as well. More money at work, a promotion... just call me "Smilin' Bob"...


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 1, 2010)

cableguy said:


> My wife is really excited about me finally getting a hold of my PE-ness, because she'll get to share in the benefits as well. More money at work, a promotion... just call me "Smilin' Bob"...


Finally getting a hold of it? Was it roaming freely before?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2010)

There happen to be 50 people downstairs waiting to try and get into this PE-ness fraternity. Otter, you are the rush chairman. I think you should be present at the rush party.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 1, 2010)

What happens at the PE_ness rush party?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> What happens at the PE_ness rush party?


TO-GA! TO-GA! TO-GA!


----------



## testee (Dec 1, 2010)

I like where this thread is going!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 1, 2010)

:mf_bounce8:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2010)

testee said:


> I like where this thread is going!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2010)

okay all the puppies get back in your box!


----------



## PE-ness (Dec 1, 2010)

You all should know by now that mentioning me this many times in a row will summon ... the PE-ness.



POed Mommy said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > All I want for Christmas is my PE.
> ...


I'm not always personally available, but I have agreements with several vendors now to sell plastic, um, action figures of me. I'll get back to you with the details later.



mary :) said:


> POed Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...my very own PE-ness...
> ...


I'm very sorry about that. Please let me know your vendor and I will talk to them. I was guaranteed 6-8 weeks delivery time.

Provided you meet all the qualificiations, of course.



POed Mommy said:


> Dean Wormer said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk of PE-nesses must stop! The time has come for someone to put his foot down. And that foot is me.
> ...


You can never have too much PE-ness.

(I guess AN_US might disagree, but I haven't seen her in a while.)


----------



## Fudgey (Dec 2, 2010)

AN_US always gave me problems. And she'd always toot her horn at the worst times.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2010)

I know that I've been proud to show off my PE-ness ever since the first day I got it...

I display it prominently in my office....... it just screams.... LOOK AT MY PE-NESS !!!!


----------



## NEED2009 (Dec 3, 2010)

no result yet, relax


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2010)

I have my PE-ness on a wall in a grand display. People are quite impressed with it, and I never fail to get a compliment on its display.


----------



## mr_man (Dec 3, 2010)

My PE-ness too is on the wall for all to see.

I use a wooden frame which is natually tanned using special stains. It is truely a work of art.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2010)

I have 4 PE-ness's. Is this normal?


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 3, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I have 4 PE-ness's. Is this normal?



It depends. How happy is your wife?


----------



## mr_man (Dec 3, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I have 4 PE-ness's. Is this normal?


It depends. How hard did you work on them?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2010)

Can you keep up all 4 PE-ness's?

I mean, with fees and CEU's and all


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 3, 2010)

Do not know what to say. I "only" have two. Under other conditions that will be NORMAL, to say something, but now I am confused. :dunno:

Wonder what Testee would say.


----------



## deathmobile (Dec 3, 2010)

This thread makes deathmobile angry.

Outta my way!

UDDEN! UDDEN!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey! What's all this laying around stuff? Why are you all still laying around here for?


----------



## The Car (Dec 7, 2010)

There will be no results until you hear the banshee wail of my supercharger.

Udden, udden


----------



## humner (Dec 8, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> All I want for Christmas is my PE.


Same here, would not need anything else.


----------



## Flounder (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you guys playing cards?


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 11, 2010)

humner said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > All I want for Christmas is my PE.
> ...



me too!!!


----------



## jbestrella (Dec 11, 2010)

jbestrella said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > FusionWhite said:
> ...



I already got one, one more please!!!! please!!!!please!!!!


----------



## jv21 (Dec 13, 2010)

jbestrella said:


> jbestrella said:
> 
> 
> > humner said:
> ...



well alright.... close your eyes and hold out your hands :wanker: :Banane26:


----------



## mpm1732 (Dec 28, 2010)

CtrlAltDelete said:


> "The Florida board’s deadlines for the April 2011 exams are as follows:
> * Initial applications—October 15, 2010
> 
> * Complete applications and repeat applicants—*December 17, 2010*
> ...


I know for a fact that we will not have results before December 17...


----------



## StructuralKungFu (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck all! Results out very soon. Idaho is up and running with results today


----------



## TallyPE (Dec 29, 2010)

StructuralKungFu said:


> Good luck all! Results out very soon. Idaho is up and running with results today


thanks


----------



## TallyPE (Dec 29, 2010)

StructuralKungFu said:


> Good luck all! Results out very soon. Idaho is up and running with results today


thanks


----------

